# 2.6.5_rc3-love2 aka "Gotos Are Worthless"

## steel300

Here's the notes:

```

Patch Name:                             Description:

2.6.5-rc3-mm4                           Andrew Morton's Patchset

acerhk.patch                            Acer Hotkey Support

acx100-0.2.0pre7-fixes6.diff            ACX100 Support

bootsplash-3.1.4-2.6.5-rc2-mm1.patch    Bootsplash Support

cflags-selection.patch                  CFlags for the kernel

gcloop-2.6-20040330.patch               Compressed Loopback Device Support

ipw2100-2.6.4-0.39-patch                Intel Centrino WiFi Support

iriver.patch                            iRiver support

iteraid.patch                           GiaRaid Support

layer7-kernelpatch-nf-0.4.0             Layer7 Packet Classifier

lids-2.2.0pre1-2.6.3.patch              Lids Security Model

linux-2.6.0.dxr3.20031229.diff          dxr3/H+ Support

lirc-2.6.4-20040318                     Latest LIRC Support

love_ppm.patch                          Love Boot Logo

lufs-0.9.7-2.6.0-test9.patch            LUFS Support

menuconfig-NAME-v1.0.patch              Do Something with NAME in Makefile

orinoco-0.13e-patch.diff                Monitor Mode On Orinoco Chipsets

packet-2.6.3.patch                      UDF Packet Writing

patch-2.4.x-vesafb-rrc                  Vesafb Hack

patch-2.6.4-am9                         Autoregulated VM Swappiness

patch-2.6.5-rc3                         Latest Prepatch Snapshot

sii-3512-update.patch                   Silicon Image Updates

supermount-2.0.4-2.6.3.patch            Supermount Support

via-v4l-1.4a-drm.patch                  Via Epia DRM Support

viafb_02.diff                           Via Epia FB Support

vm-split-active-lists.patch             Nick's VM Work

walken-joey-parrish                     Christopher Walken Boot Logo

```

Yes, I know Nick's scheduler isn't in this release. He asked me to leave it out to make sure that there is no regression in the scheduler in mm.

Available at:

http://www.public.iastate.edu/~jpcox

Enjoy!

----------

## ett_gramse_nap

No bad feelings intended... but is it really worth it upgrading if Nick's work isn't there?

----------

## neenee

compiling  :Wink: 

ps. and mirrorred at cos.evilforums.com/love

*update* works like a charm  :Cool: Last edited by neenee on Thu Apr 01, 2004 6:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## steel300

 *ett_gramse_nap wrote:*   

> No bad feelings intended... but is it really worth it upgrading if Nick's work isn't there?

 

It's really up to you. I'm excited to try out a kernel without Nick's scheduler. It's been so long. Either way, the next release will have it back.

----------

## danone

while the time left i mirrored love-sources to 

http://f-mt.de/love-sources/2.6/2.6.5-rc3/2.6.5-rc3-love2 it seems I love the Crusty like steel:-)

----------

## danone

 *Quote:*   

> It's really up to you. I'm excited to try out a kernel without Nick's scheduler. It's been so long. Either way, the next release will have it back.

  Nicks scheduler speed and boost my Prescott up to an unreachable limit:-) sofar steel good work again and i solve the bad crc seems to be a problem in the CMD649 drivers

----------

## TheCoop

got problems with lirc:

```
drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:111:39: drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.h: No such file or directory

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:286: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:287: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:288: error: unknown field `fops' specified in initializer

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:288: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:289: error: unknown field `minor' specified in initializer

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:289: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c: In function `set_use_dec':

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:567: warning: implicit declaration of function `lirc_unregister_plugin'

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:568: warning: implicit declaration of function `lirc_buffer_free'

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:568: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:569: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c: In function `msir_fetch_more_data':

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:709: error: syntax error before string constant

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:739: error: syntax error before string constant

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:753: error: syntax error before string constant

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:786: error: syntax error before string constant

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:788: error: `USB_ST_DATAOVERRUN' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:788: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:788: error: for each function it appears in.)

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c: In function `mceusb_write':

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:1258: warning: implicit declaration of function `FILL_BULK_URB'

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:1264: error: too few arguments to function `usb_submit_urb'

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:1266: error: called object is not a function

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:1266: error: syntax error before string constant

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c: In function `mceusb_write_bulk_callback':

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:1285: warning: unused variable `dev'

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c: In function `mceusb_probe':

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:1346: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:1355: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:1357: error: structure has no member named `endpoint'

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:1375: error: too few arguments to function `usb_alloc_urb'

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:1404: error: invalid application of `sizeof' to an incomplete type

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:1408: error: invalid application of `sizeof' to an incomplete type

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:1408: error: invalid application of `sizeof' to an incomplete type

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:1408: error: invalid application of `sizeof' to an incomplete type

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:1408: error: invalid application of `sizeof' to an incomplete type

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:1408: error: invalid application of `sizeof' to an incomplete type

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:1408: error: invalid application of `sizeof' to an incomplete type

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:1410: error: invalid application of `sizeof' to an incomplete type

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:1416: warning: implicit declaration of function `lirc_buffer_init'

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:1417: error: invalid application of `sizeof' to an incomplete type

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:1423: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:1424: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:1425: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:1426: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:1427: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:1428: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:1429: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:1430: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:1431: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:1432: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:1433: warning: implicit declaration of function `lirc_register_plugin'

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:1318: warning: unused variable `name'

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c: At top level:

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:1464: error: conflicting types for `mceusb_disconnect'

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:216: error: previous declaration of `mceusb_disconnect'

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c: In function `mceusb_disconnect':

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:1468: error: `dev' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.c:1489: warning: `return' with a value, in function returning void

make[3]: *** [drivers/char/lirc/lirc_mceusb.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/char/lirc] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/char] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2
```

----------

## steel300

@TheCoop

mceusb is one of the drivers I never got to compile (ever). I probably should have mentioned that in the notes.

----------

## danone

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> @TheCoop
> 
> mceusb is one of the drivers I never got to compile (ever). I probably should have mentioned that in the notes.

 

Never ever sounds like a good name...for a kernel there was a song never ever:-) when you will come to live is live:-)

```
net/ipv4/tcp_ipv4.c: In function `get_openreq4':

net/ipv4/tcp_ipv4.c:2504: warning: unsigned int format, long int arg (arg 12)

net/ipv4/tcp_ipv4.c: In function `get_timewait4_sock':

net/ipv4/tcp_ipv4.c:2566: warning: unsigned int format, long int arg (arg 12)
```

 could you be so kind to clean that up its shown since 6 releases

----------

## TheCoop

what about atiusb?

----------

## Cerement

 *ett_gramse_nap wrote:*   

> No bad feelings intended... but is it really worth it upgrading if Nick's work isn't there?

 

1) Been keeping an eye on Andrew Morton's release notes and he's been making it pretty clear that they're working on a major cleanup/overhaul of the CPU scheduler code for the next several releases of mm-sources

2) Someone recently requested on lkml to get nicksched rediffed against a new kernel -- Nick Piggin replied that he was waiting for things to steady out first

3) Ingo Molnar just released a couple smaller scheduler patches for 2.6.5-rc3-mm1 that were already incorporated into 2.6.5-rc3-mm2

So, don't worry about scheduling quite yet, things look like they're gonna get interesting   :Very Happy: 

----------

## steel300

I put up a patch to add Nick's scheduler to the current release. Just download it and apply it.

EDIT: Patch removed. It didn't work.

----------

## VolcomPimp

Ima definitly be using this one on my laptop...

Only problem I had w/ knoppix (also had this problem on slack)

was that I couldn't get airsnort to set my orinoco card into

monitor mode.

----------

## seppe

Hmm, I think I'll skip this release, the previous love-sources runs fine and Nick's scheduler is just way too nice!

Maybe I'll recompile my system with -Os instead of -O3, I think it isn't a bad idea on my slow 800Mhz Pentium3  :Wink: 

----------

## Spawn of Lovechild

lalalalalalala.... gotos are not useless... lalalalalalala... I refuse to believe it...

----------

## ktech

I'm using nforce and I have just get a hard lockup with this release.

I have APIC 1.4 enabled in the bios. Must I disable that?

Thanks.

----------

## danone

try noapci=yes on boot params

----------

## ett_gramse_nap

 *steel300 wrote:*   

>  *ett_gramse_nap wrote:*   No bad feelings intended... but is it really worth it upgrading if Nick's work isn't there? 
> 
> It's really up to you. I'm excited to try out a kernel without Nick's scheduler. It's been so long. Either way, the next release will have it back.

 

Well...   :Cool:  You've got a point there! It's been really long...

----------

## tatesworld

Would it be possible to consider adding this patch for future love releases

sis-agp patch

http://lkml.org/lkml/2004/2/22/102

It certainly made my sis746 based motherboard work with sis-agp otherwise X dont start with this module.

----------

## VolcomPimp

http://www.kernel.org

2.6.5 went stable.....   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

2.6.5-mm1 is also out

----------

## danone

Well Andrew removed 4G/4G patch and the remap-file-pages-prot patch during some problems with other trees (aa,bk) hopyfully that reiser4 will belong to 2.6.5-mm3 - 2.6.6-rcX will see

----------

## MadEgg

How's work on 2.6.5-love1 coming along?  :Smile: 

2.6.5-rc3 isn't stable for me so I'm eagerly waiting for a next version!

----------

## steel300

 *MadEgg wrote:*   

> How's work on 2.6.5-love1 coming along? 
> 
> 2.6.5-rc3 isn't stable for me so I'm eagerly waiting for a next version!

 

It's already out. Check OTW. OneOfOne is covering for me while my desktop is out of commission.

----------

## MadEgg

Aye, hadn't noticed the forum-move of the love-sources. Great  :Smile: 

----------

